# HDR Pano(Verto)rama



## McNugget801 (Sep 15, 2009)

I took this last night on the foothills above my house with my  Canon XSi / Tokina 11-16mm.

15 vertial bracketed photos (AEB approx. -2 -1 +1), processed as a batch in photomatix to 5 HDR images, stitched together with PS CS4, then cropped and touched up a bit in Lightroom2.  The clarity of this resized image does not do the original (6975 x 3549)justice but you get the picture


----------



## polymoog (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice work  Lovely colours and really great panorama. Somehow the front of the pic seems a little "clipped", even though the road is in full view and not cut off, it may benefit from a little more foreground but that's just MHO


----------



## McNugget801 (Sep 16, 2009)

polymoog said:


> Somehow the front of the pic seems a little "clipped", even though the road is in full view and not cut off, it may benefit from a little more foreground but that's just MHO




I agree with you. The problem I always seem to have while doing 180° panos is that when I shoot too much foreground the image ends up more cone shaped.


----------



## Mendoza (Sep 16, 2009)

That's really awesome.  The vague semicircle provided by the light through the clouds provides a nice counterbalance to the semicircle provided by the road.  Nice job processing as well.


----------



## PreludeX (Sep 17, 2009)

that area looks alot like boise, where is it? its amazing, i agree with all said above, but thats the one and only itsy flaw


----------



## fokker (Sep 23, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## Cavalera (Sep 27, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## redpalmphoto (Oct 3, 2009)

very cool.  i love the vertical panorama idea combined with hdr. what was your shutter at? i mean, is the silkiness of the grass a result of a slow shutter or the merging or both?


----------



## nrois02 (Oct 5, 2009)

really nice!


----------

